# Can Calcium Treatment Units (CTU)s be DIY regenerated



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all,

Been looking at the water softener options for a 2 group machine I have picked up. Does anyone know whether it is possible to regenerate the blue CTU water softeners simply by pumping a brine solution through them, in a similar way to the way the manual salt regenerated water softeners are regenerated. Do they use the same resin beads, would it damage the silver/carbon exit filter etc? I have seen some on-line vendors over an offsite recharge service but the prices they are charging seem quite a lot if all they do is pump some brine through the device.

Kind regards,


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No - you're asking for trouble if you try to.

These cartridges are designed to be exchanged once they become exhausted. They also give a better quality of softened water than the salt regen. ones.

If you're a commercial outlet, talk to your coffee supplier. They should be able to advise on the best make & capacity of CTU system for you.


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. Not commercial yet, hopefully we'll have a small charity coffee shop up and running in a few months. As such doing everything on a tight budget hence the question.


----------

